# Favourite Guitarist



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

I searched and didn't find a thread like this. I found one for "over-rated guitarists" and figured this would be a nice compliment.

So, whats your all-time favourite guitarist(s) and why?

Mine are: 
John Frusciante - Have all this solo albums and the chili peppers, really enjoy the guitar work,
George Harrison - He kept it simple and it really does it for me. 
Jeff Beck - simply love his playing. 

Thats mine, whats yours?

michael


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Your number two guitarist is my number one guitarist. George Harrison has been a huge influence on me ever since I can remember. I'm also greatly influenced by Elliot Easton of The Cars. He always struck me as kind of a "wilder" version of George but he also has a very melodic, "singing" type of quality to his playing. I also like Mark Knopflers playing, as a matter of fact "Sultans Of Swing" is one of the very few songs I bothered to learn how to play. I also like Andy Summers of The Police and the tonal textures he used with them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It can vary from day to day a bit--
But usually I'll mention Jeff Beck-for his inventiveness, sense of melody, and his frantic abilities--plus he just makes it sound so cool. He's Beck.

Christopher Parkening--very expressive classical guitarist--nice touch, great tone.

Albert King--his playing can mesmerize you, many sound like him to a degree--but nobody does Albert like Albert.

Glenn Kaiser--for the honesty in his solo work, and in the Glenn Kaiser Band.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

"There can be only one."

Joe Bonamassa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAjpWAyFo7A
:bow:


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Fader said:


> "There can be only one."
> 
> Joe Bonamassa
> 
> ...


Did you see him in st. catherines last Oct.? Awesome show and great guitarist.


----------



## ennKay (Mar 3, 2009)

"ladies and gentlemen... mister freddie king!"


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Some old British guy by the name of Eric Clapton.:bow:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It changes over time. I have past favourite guitarists and current favourite guitarists. Current would be Jimmy Herring and Jake Cinninger.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

its gotta be Clapton.......for more than just his playing skill.....his understated yet cool command of the stage and the whole room is unmatched today..he's a "class act" - IMHO

if I was to state a number 2....Nancy Wilson - WOW she can play


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't have a single fave... too many stellar players out there. But here's some people I like: Joni Mitchell, Bruce Cockburn, Neil Young, Junior Brown, Tony Iommi, Jimmy Page, Martin Tielli, the guys in Interpol, Jeff Beck, FZ, Ry Cooder.... the list goes on.


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a lot of favourites, to me a lot of people play great, including Clapton, Neil Young, John Frusciante, Jimi Hendrix, the list goes on. 

One thing that does somewhat annoy me is those who play really damn fast and shred the living daylights out of their gear. Don't get me wrong, a lot of it sounds good, but speed is not an excuse for bad playing.

My 2 cents, of course.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

For feel and tasty playing : Robben Ford
For acoustic virtuousity : Tommy Emmanuel
For raw energy : Gary Moore


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Michael Schenker is likely my all time fav...tied with Hendrix. It used to be Eddie Van Halen but seriously, after hearing so many more guitarists Eddie sounds very much the same on most songs-not that he doesn't do (or used to) 'what he does' extremely well and send a bunch of players chasing tone (that he pretty much lost after a few records) but he's really a two trick pony compared to the other rock virtuosos IMO.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Several. Joscho Stephan, Roy Buchanan, Jeff Beck, Danny Gatton, Jimmy Page, Pierre Bensusan, Tony McManus.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Michael Schenker will always be my fav. Al DiMeola is another fav of mine.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

*Gee-tar gods*

My favorites in the past and up to now have been: The Three Kings, Roy Buchanan, Gary Moore, Johnny Hiland and Jonny Lang, Brad Paisley, Clapton - my current faves are probably Billy Gibbons, Clapton, and Sonny Landreth.


Regards


----------



## ennsgr (Sep 26, 2007)

Tony Iommi has to be #1... but aside from him there are lots on the list:

Stephen O'Malley, Matt Pike, Wino, Laurent Shroeder-Lebec, Aaron Turner... the list just goes on


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Obviously me - or I've been wasting the past 25 years on just some dumb hobby...

Jerry Garcia still grabs my attention like no one else - although there's not much new stuff coming out these days.
Warren Haynes. 
Gordie Johnston.
David Gilmour.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

It's hard to pick just one. A jazz player I just always keep coming back to is Joe Pass. It's not for everyone, but man, can he swing.....all by himself!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQfjm1m9MEI&feature=related

Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow - I have so many favourites. I would have to say that the ones that I have *paid the most attention to *over the years would be Harrison, Page, & Setzer, with some serious nods to the more local likes of Kim Mitchell and Colin James.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Wow - I have so many favourites. I would have to say that the ones that I have *paid the most attention to *over the years would be Harrison, Page, & Setzer, with some serious nods to the more local likes of Kim Mitchell and Colin James.


Man, I totally forgot about Kim. He was my idol when I first started playing. He fronted a Sarnia band called The Grass Co. and went out with my cousin for a while. I bought my first good amp from him, an old Fender Super Reverb. Great player and a great guy. I hear he's doing talk radio in T.O., is that right?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> I hear he's doing talk radio in T.O., is that right?


He hosting for Q107, a classic rock station, from 2 to 7 pm daily, when he's not gigging.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> He hosting for Q107, a classic rock station, from 2 to 7 pm daily, when he's not gigging.


Great. I will have to give him a call. Thanks!

bd


----------



## autorpm (Apr 21, 2008)

Jimi hendrix - eric clapton - jeff beck - and joe satriani.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't think I could pick a favorite, or even a manageable list of favorites; but I can say that my three biggest influences have been Eric Clapton, Stevie Ray Vaughan, and Colin James.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Brennan said:


> and Colin James.


Definitely a well-rounded player between the rock/pop, blues, and swing.

It was unfortunate that when I finally saw him live he was working with some new musicians and flew up from Florida for a show at Fallsview Casino. He said to us, "We're working in the studio so this'll be just kinda like a practice for us". And it was - he might as well have mailed it in. Sloppy, self-indulgent, arrogant and flippant. Totally unprofessional.

Doesn't mean that I can't like his playing though.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I know this one I'm going to mention is well known predominantly in the metal genre - but he has branched out in side projects covering country and blues etc...... James Hetfield is a tremendous Rhythm player.....one of my favourite guitarists.


I see the mention of Kim Mitchel as well - was never a huge fan of his solo or Max Webster stuff so I can't really call him a favourite - - but he really can play quite well man.....

Derek Trucks - man - that slide playing at the crossroads festival ....frikkin fabulous

he may be overrated - but Slash is one of my fav's....not necessarily for his playing skill per se.....but he's interesting....he actually came off totally different than I thought he would in his bio


Neil Young - another fav....he's no virtuoso - but he has a very "real" tone and playing style that I just love.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

lbrown1 said:


> Neil Young - another fav....he's no virtuoso - but he has a very "real" tone and playing style that I just love.



The more years of playing guitar I get under my belt, the less I agree with the notion that Neil Young is only an average player. Whether through serendipity or concerted effort, to sound so unique is a rare thing. I love just about everything he's done, and look forward to getting his latest album. Streamed it last night, just really fantastic. 

Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## gibsonlp04 (Apr 26, 2007)

Billy Gibbons, Lenny Kravitz and Eric Clapton circa 1966:rockon:


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> The more years of playing guitar I get under my belt, the less I agree with the notion that Neil Young is only an average player. Whether through serendipity or concerted effort, to sound so unique is a rare thing. I love just about everything he's done, and look forward to getting his latest album. Streamed it last night, just really fantastic.
> 
> Shawn :food-smiley-004:



Agreed, in spades. What nails it for me is the sheer amount of soul he puts in his playing - whether it's just him with an acoustic and harmonica or the the raw, violent emotion of his electric work. Give me that kind of spirit any day over ultra-athletic, technical wizardry, which all too often simply leaves me cold... especially the faster it gets.


----------



## math (Jan 29, 2009)

-Eric Clapton So much skill soul and charisma !
-Angus Young He got the "star power"
-B.B King Have you ever seen a guy do what he do sittin on a chair ?


----------



## Rossi46 (Apr 4, 2009)

you know, lately I have been really into John Mayer. The music he actually prefers to play, not necessarily the stuff that got him famous is blues, and that dude can wail. Clapton is great and Johnny Winter is too, plus trucks on slide. Watching Mayer and Clapton on stage together during a concert, I couldn't help but like Mayer's phrasing and feeling more than Clapton's, who I'm a huge fan of. To me Clapton sounded a little mechanical compared to Mayer, which is blasphemy I know. 

Current Fav's:
Mayer
Clapton
Derek Trucks


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Maxer said:


> Agreed, in spades. What nails it for me is the sheer amount of soul he puts in his playing - whether it's just him with an acoustic and harmonica or the the raw, violent emotion of his electric work. Give me that kind of spirit any day over ultra-athletic, technical wizardry, which all too often simply leaves me cold... especially the faster it gets.


I've just been posting about Neil Young on another guitar board. I've been mentioning that aspect of things. He is one of the most expressive guitarists out there, and his solos are perfect for the song--which I mentioned on the other board is more important than pyrotechnics.

And he is also quite underrated as an acoustic guitarist.

He does what the song needs--no more, no less.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I consider myself a rocker. That being said, I like Chet Atkins and Les paul too. I don't know if they have been mentioned yet.


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

Its really cool to see all of the picks here!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Have you heard of Scotty Anderson?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x54l1zSrf_Q&mode=related&search=

Now thats a guitar man.....

If you watch the whole song, Scotty will even teach you how to tune a guitar.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

George Lynch, Brian Setzer, Steve Stevens, Steve vai, John sykes.


----------



## icronic (Jul 31, 2006)

Andy Timmons
Billy Gibbons
Brian Setzer
Larry Carlton

How's that for an eclectic mix?


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

:bow:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

The VERY FIRST player that comes to mind for me is Brian May. I think for me the runner-up would be Kim Mitchell, especially from his Max days.
-Mikey


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

Andy Timmons, Paul Gilbert,Don Ross, Tommy Emmanuel, Laurence Juber


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

The whole list would be huge but here are a few of the greats in my opinion-

Adrian Belew
Jimi Hendrix
*Eddie Van Halen

These are players that I'll never get tired of listening to.
* Although I'm not really fan of Eddie's later playing the early stuff is groundbreaking and I'll never get tired of listening to it. 

gtrguy


----------



## warden602 (Mar 30, 2009)

Eric Clapton - haven't missed one of his Toronto shows in 12 years. It was listening to him that got me into playing guitar and listening to the music I do. Who knows, if I hadn't heard Clapton as a kid, maybe I'd be into hip-hop and Britney Spears now. 

Runners up are:
Mark Knopfler,
Jeff Healey,
Carlos Santana,
Jimmy Page,


----------



## dcimh (Aug 26, 2007)

Here are my top five guitarists. Of course, I will most likely re-think my choices as soon as I post this.

Howard Roberts
Robert Fripp
Johnny Smith
Larry Coryell
Django Reinhardt


----------



## BadCo73 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here are a couple of my favorites Paul Kossoff, Peter Green, Mick Ralphs and I cannot forget Eric Clapton.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Maxer said:


> ... Bruce Cockburn, ...


Bruck Cockburn is a totally underrated guitarist. The man can play! I've seen him full band and I've seen him solo - he has a style of playing that it sounds like he's playing 3 guitars at once. Amazing!

I learned just about everything I know about rhythm from Keith Richards. Listen to the song "You Don't Move Me" from his solo record Talk Is Cheap, or "Eileen" from Main Offender and you'll know what I mean.

I love Joey Serlin of the Watchmen.

Nick Zinner has really influenced me in the past year.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Pat Travers
Jeff Beck
Kim Mitchell
Lenny Breau
Frank Marino
ALL the guys in Thin Lizzy over the years
Etc...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

electric guitar- rory gallagher.
acoustic guitar- robert johnson


----------



## sonic635 (Jan 14, 2007)

How about the late great Ron Ashton. And don't forget the man credited for creating the power chord as well a pioneered distortion and fuzz -- Link Wray. These guys always inspire me to play.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

impossible to pick one.

Mark Knopfler was the first that came to mind, but need to add
Joe Satriani, Jerry Cantrell, Randy Rhoads, Colin James, Billy Corgan, Warren Haynes, young EVH....


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Some really great guitarists listed here. Nice to see someone mention Steve Stevens.

Here is some I thought should be mentioned...

Snowy White - I love to hear him make that old Les Paul gold top cry.
Dave Mustaine - You don't have to necessarily like the genre, but there is a player with a right hand that really stands out.
Ian Thornley - well I am not too sold on the latest disc, but his playing on the previous albums and with Big Wreck is fresh in a stale world.

And finally,

God Bless Johnny f'ing Cash. Nuff said.

B:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My favourite changes from month to month, but the name that comes to mind right now is Chet Atkins.

Mr Guitar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-c66SJPuUI


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Chester, Django, Wes Montgomery, Joe Maphis - super talented + tasteful

Peter Green, Duane Allman, Hubert Sumlin - blues players who never seem to get as much love as their contemporaries do

Albert Collins, Les Paul, Jimmy Bryant/Speedy West - great sense of humour in their playing

Tommy Tedesco, Steve Cropper, Robert White/Joe Messina - workhorse session players behind alot of great songs

Others:

Jeff Beck, Leo Kottke, Doc Watson, Jimmy Nolen, Curtis Mayfield, Eddie Hazel, Leo Nocentelli, John McLaughlin, John Williams


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Milkman said:


> My favourite changes from month to month, but the name that comes to mind right now is Chet Atkins.
> 
> Mr Guitar
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-c66SJPuUI


+1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8KBhnebwE&feature=related


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Fader said:


> +1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8KBhnebwE&feature=related


If you liked that, maybe you'll dig this guy too.

Merle Travis
(make sure you stay tuned to hear the second tune)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miQiaHYhb_o


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Milkman said:


> If you liked that, maybe you'll dig this guy too.
> 
> Merle Travis
> (make sure you stay tuned to hear the second tune)
> ...


Snazzy dresser!


----------



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

Slash-His crazy improvising Skills, and his awsome solos:bow:

Kirk Hamett- cuz of his awsome songs:bow:

Jimmy Page- Cuz he's awsome :bow:


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

All the Ozzy guys, Dimebag Darrell, Van Halen, Hendrix of course just to name a few


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

Michael Schenker and Johnny Ramone


----------



## ESP992 (Mar 1, 2009)

quote;Slash-His crazy improvising Skills, and his awsome solos

Kirk Hamett- cuz of his awsome songs

Jimmy Page- Cuz he's awsome 

+1,000,000


----------



## Ital_Stal (Mar 31, 2009)

Uli Jon Roth of the Scorpions is bad ass

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeX3I4Jneyg&feature=related


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Michael Schenker, George Lynch, Brian Smith, Gordy Johnson, Tony Iommi, SRV.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Ital_Stal said:


> Uli Jon Roth of the Scorpions is bad ass
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeX3I4Jneyg&feature=related



He is badass but hasnt been in the Scorpions for more than 30 years.


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

Uli Roth indeed... and speaking of the Scorpions, Michael Schenker is one of my top, early influences along with Knopfler and Johnny Winter.

But, tops goes to Adrian Smith... his blues inclusion into the metal genre has always been inspiring. Satriani would likely be next followed by ... ... ... . 

Nice thread btw ...


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

One of my favorite overlooked guitarists is Robbie Robertson of the Band. He rarely offers up over the top solos, but his taste and phrasing as it pertains to a song, is a lesson in itself. The intro to "The Weight" is a nice little lick, that has a deep "American" sound. I love Dylan, but his "new electric" sound had a lot to do with this guy and Mike Bloomfield IMHO. He's got a Steve Cropperesque way with his support duties......love it!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-xQoNDFwlE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJXc0NRCmRQ

Shawn :smile:


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

> One of my favorite overlooked guitarists is Robbie Robertson of the Band.


I almost forgot about Robbie. Definitely one of my most favourite guitarists, very cool.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

fav band Rush! fav Guitarist Alex Lifeson the man is just so creative also Dave Murray from Iron Maiden very fluid player !


----------



## Twanguero (Apr 5, 2009)

Eric Clapton, Jimi Hendrix, Carlos Santana, Willie Nelson


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Dave Murray from Iron Maiden very fluid player


The tone Dave has matches his style so well... I saw Iron maiden last year here in Calgary and Dave was just awsome... makes it look easy and still wail and rips like he did 20 years ago. What a great show that was overal.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Omar Rodriguez Lopez

I change favorite guitarists every day though...


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

my all time faves.......nels cline, johnny greenwood, steve malkmus, barney kessel


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow, not too many people here into metal! 

My faves:

Pete Townshend is my all time favourite. Can't believe not one person has mentioned him.

Marty Friedman
Jerry Cantrell
Tony Iommi 
Joe Walsh
Duane Allman
Dicky Betts 
David Gilmour
Andy LaRocque
Billy Duffy


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I Huff Paint said:


> Wow, not too many people here into metal!
> 
> My faves:
> 
> Pete Townsend is my all time favourite. Can't believe not one person has mentioned him.


I thought about it, but I consider him a brilliant writer...but an average guitarist. 
Kinda the way EVH was when Sammy joined....Easily EVH's writing improved to the point of greatness IMO, but his playing...meh.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I thought about it, but I consider him a brilliant writer...but an average guitarist.
> Kinda the way EVH was when Sammy joined....Easily EVH's writing improved to the point of greatness IMO, but his playing...meh.


See, for me, that's part of being a great guitar player. If pure technical ability was the measuring stick, my list would include Paul Gilbert, Michael Angelo Batio, Rusty Cooley, etc... I would say Townshend is better than average at least, technically speaking, but yeah definitely not a shredder. However, the way he plays and writes is very unique. He plays rhythm guitar like someone with an extremely short attention span. It's almost like he's trying to play leads inside his rhythms. Probably a result of being the only guitar player in the band. 

Billy Duffy is another who technically doesn't really excel, but I love his phrasing, his tone, everything. He doesn't over play.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I Huff Paint said:


> Probably a result of being the only guitar player in the band.


Townshend has said as much in various interviews.


----------



## sbowman128675 (Feb 27, 2009)

Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, :rockon2imeBag:rockon2:


----------



## larvaboy (Apr 11, 2009)

All those prestigious guitarist are great. Here are some unknown top players:

Carl Verheyen: the one who really plays melodic lines
Guthrie Govan: best all around new player
Jose de Castro: a talented guitarist from Spain
Dann Huff: one of the best studio guitarist (the other one is Michael Landau)
Thomas Blug: great strat player from Germany


----------



## gf7duster (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't belive nobdy has mentioned Gary Moore!
Give this a listen..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXYjEMTQRm0


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

> my all time faves.......nels cline, johnny greenwood, steve malkmus, barney kessel


Another one I forgot, Johnny Greenwood! 
Love his inventiveness and freedom with what he does. 

michael


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

gf7duster said:


> I can't belive nobdy has mentioned Gary Moore!
> Give this a listen..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXYjEMTQRm0


Great Player! but I have to go with what inspired me at the time ,man there are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo many amazing guitarists that I've discovered thanks to the net,friends and GC,TGP thanks guys for such a great site for guitarist and musicians alike! cheers!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I just discovered my new favourite guitarist....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDhV-xXDWsE

This girl can play! kksjur


----------

